# How do I get a Visa or at least a good source for reliable information



## Katouche (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'll try to make this brief:

I want a visa to live in Mexico with a permission to work.

Important details:

- I'm 7 months pregnant, my partner (the father) is Mexican
- We are getting married in August
- I am currently living in Canada (my partner is in Mexico and will be joining me in a month)
- I overstayed my tourist visa last year by 6 months
- There is a possibility that we will be buying a car to drive down there
- We are hoping to go back to Mexico in November

Seeing as how immigration laws are changing, there is a lot of information that is really contradictory and confusing. Last year I got ripped off a ton of money by an immigration lawyer (in Mexico) so am nervous about going that route.... but I'm thinking that it would be easier to let a professional handle this process.

Anyone have advice or a good source of information for me?

Thank You 

K.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The best source for the information you seek is your nearest Mexican Consulate. These days you must begin the process for applying for a residence visa outside of Mexico, in your home country.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once you are married, you could apply at the nearest Mexican consulate in Canada and ask for a Residente Permanente Visa as the wife of a Mexican national under vincula familia.
Residente Permanente visa holders and Mexican citizens may not drive a foreign plated car which is temporarily imported. So, you might better consider flying and buying a car in Mexico. Otherwise, you could only permanently import certain NAFTA produced cars, but that is very expensive and requires the services of a broker at the border.
When the baby is born, be sure to register the birth with the Mexican Consulate and apply for a Mexican passport for the baby, which will then have dual citizenship.
Good luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Katouche said:


> Seeing as how immigration laws are changing, there is a lot of information that is really contradictory and confusing. Last year I got ripped off a ton of money by an immigration lawyer (in Mexico) so am nervous about going that route.... but I'm thinking that it would be easier to let a professional handle this process.


Sorry that you got ripped off by an immigration lawyer in Mexico. If you'd been in Mexico City, I could have recommended the excellent one I used here a few years ago. Anyway, I doubt you'll find a lawyer conversant with Mexican immigration law in Canada. Once you're married, that will definitely ease the process of applying for residence, which you will have to begin at your nearest Mexican consulate in Canada.


----------



## Katouche (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies!

What I've learned after consulting the consulate:

-Work visas are only good for the amount of time offered in the offer of employment and only for the place in which you work (i.e. non-transferable)... you'd have to leave immediately as soon as you terminate that employment 

- Temporary Resident visas do not allow you to work at all and have impossible standards for someone in my situation (i.e. new mother, formally unemployed for the last year, with a partner working on Mexican wages)

Either way, I will be paying a pretty penny for something that really doesn't serve me...

NEW PLAN:

-Get married 
-Get my child registered with dual citizenship 
-For this year and possibly next go 6 months at a time as a tourist until we can sort out something that works for us (I'm completing my TESOL certification next month so hopefully that skill can help me out down the road, fingers crossed)

Anyone know the steps to secure entry into Mexico after overstaying a tourist visa?
My partner is going to request information from INM, but if anyone has been in the same boat I would love to hear your experiences.

Isla Verde, could you please send me contact information for the lawyer you know? Maybe he can help us clarify things over the coming months. Thank you so much.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Katouche said:


> Isla Verde, could you please send me contact information for the lawyer you know? Maybe he can help us clarify things over the coming months. Thank you so much.


My lawyer is in Mexico City. Where will you be living in Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you want to have a clean record when you apply for a visa under vincula familial, never overstay a tourist visa.
Once you, your baby and husband are in Mexico, you may go to INM and apply for a visa as the spouse of a citizen and the mother of a citizen. They will tell you how quickly you can become Residente Permanente. Then, I think you can apply for naturalization after only two years.
Planning to teach may help a little, but it will not support you very well.


----------



## Katouche (Sep 6, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> My lawyer is in Mexico City. Where will you be living in Mexico?


I will be mostly in Tulum but travelling to DF occasionally... would living in Tulum be a problem? I'd love to have an experienced and trustworthy person when sorting things out.


----------



## Katouche (Sep 6, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you want to have a clean record when you apply for a visa under vincula familial, never overstay a tourist visa.
> Once you, your baby and husband are in Mexico, you may go to INM and apply for a visa as the spouse of a citizen and the mother of a citizen. They will tell you how quickly you can become Residente Permanente. Then, I think you can apply for naturalization after only two years.
> Planning to teach may help a little, but it will not support you very well.


FYI-
There is no applying for a visa inside Mexico, everything thing is done from outside the country now. That is one bit of information that has been quite constant from all professionals I have spoken with.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Katouche said:


> I will be mostly in Tulum but travelling to DF occasionally... would living in Tulum be a problem? I'd love to have an experienced and trustworthy person when sorting things out.


You have to apply at the INM office nearest to where you will be living. Part of the reason for using a lawyer is contacts they have at the INM office in the city where they practice, so it makes little sense to hire a lawyer in Mexico City if you will be living in Tulum. What you could do is contact my lawyer and ask him to recommend someone in the Tulum area.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Once you, your baby and husband are in Mexico, you may go to INM and apply for a visa as the spouse of a citizen and the mother of a citizen.





Katouche said:


> FYI - There is no applying for a visa inside Mexico, everything thing is done from outside the country now. That is one bit of information that has been quite constant from all professionals I have spoken with.


If you're after "a good source for reliable information" I'd advise paying attention to anything RVGringo tells you. He is correct - Temporary / Permanent Resident applications for reasons of family unit can be processed at INM in Mexico if you are in the country as a tourist or visitor.


----------

